# Horsebox pre-purchase inspection



## Nickyhorse89 (8 September 2016)

Hello All

I'm finally in the position to purchase a box (yay). I would like to get it checked by a mechanic as I know nothing about vehicles. The problem is the only horsebox mechanics I can find are down south and the box I need checking is up in Cumbria. 

Does anyone know of any horsebox mechanics who are up north that I can use? My google searches are coming up blank. 

Thanks


----------



## smja (9 September 2016)

Chris Ratter at Horsebox Hospital (http://www.horseboxhospital.co.uk/) does pre-purchase inspections, he's in Cheshire but I think he travels?


----------

